

Internet For Obama - This Seat's Taken - riskish
http://teespring.com/ThisSeatsTaken

======
jilt
How about this instead?:
[http://www.zazzle.com/government_did_not_build_my_business_t...](http://www.zazzle.com/government_did_not_build_my_business_tee_shirt-235188879708487239)

